# Handrail/stair upgrade/enhancement.



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, this is my moms current handrail/stair system and she would like to upgrade/enhance with wrought iron spindle/ballister kit. Also, she would like remove the carpet and "tie downs" from the treads and risers permanently. She wants to simplify with only tread carpet pieces. 

Now the question is what color should she change the existing stain color to?
The house is 12 or so years old and the foyer and family room are the only rooms with stained trim. The family room is next to the kitchen. It is divided with the handrail in photo. The family room has crown mold and cabinets on both sides of fire place. Roughly 12x12. 

How can introducing a new stain color to these two elements cause a conflict with the family room? Also, should the risers be a separate color or painted? I know this is usually only done when the risers and other base is painted but currently only the star rail system and family trim is stained and the rest of the trim in the foyer is painted. The floor in the foyer is similar color laminate. The family is carpeted. 

It's a small two story foyer. But seems odd that only the stair system was stained. We may have to paint the risers as they are often partially stained/polyed by builders and will be difficult to blend with new stain. 

Maybe the wrought iron should be done first then decide from there? Once the carpet is removed we need to move quickly from there. Also, I just want to make my mom really pleased with the results. Btw, only the treads and handrail are oak. Thx so much for your help. I think this is a popular renovation and commonly done as diy.


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

View attachment 145777


----------

